# LAKELAND new charges



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Great news!* 

From now on, when you order from Lakeland, you can have your purchases delivered directly to your door for just £7.50, r*egardless of the size of your order*


Just after I had put an order in!!! Typical

Old charges were £10 for orders up to £20 PLUS An extra £1 for every further £5 of products


----------

